# Paul & Chandler....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul lobbing to Chandler.....the season isn't arriving fast enough. I have GOT to see this.

Link


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

I am sorry, but the season will arrive much too fast. Tyson is an offensive nightmare. I watched him for years as a Bull, and last year was probably his worst as far as offense is concerned. I like the guy and he can, when his head is on right, give New Orleans a defensive presence for rebounding and hustle. His intensity oftentimes causes silly fouls. He was sooooo frustrating that most Chicago fans didn't mind giving him up for a 37 year old and cap room. What does that tell you?? Anyway, I wish NO a good season, but don't bank too much on Tyson.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

whiteshadow said:


> I am sorry, but the season will arrive much too fast. Tyson is an offensive nightmare. I watched him for years as a Bull, and last year was probably his worst as far as offense is concerned. I like the guy and he can, when his head is on right,* give New Orleans a defensive presence for rebounding and hustle.* His intensity oftentimes causes silly fouls. He was sooooo frustrating that most Chicago fans didn't mind giving him up for a 37 year old and cap room. What does that tell you?? Anyway, I wish NO a good season, but don't bank too much on Tyson.


We know. We know. We know. Bulls fans have already enlightened us with this. The bold part in your post is the exact reason the Hornets went after Tyson. Not for offense. Rebounding and blocks are what the Hornets lacked sorely last season. I am still ready for the season to begin however.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The last time the Bulls played the Hornets, Tyson had 21 rebounds. 21! And 4 blocks. That 37 year old (whom I really, really like) had 9rbs, 0blks. I kept saying to myself if the Hornets had that many rebounds, the game could have had different results.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The problem with Chandler isn't Chandler,it's the size and length of Chandler's contract combined with all of the team's other obligations


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

whiteshadow said:


> I am sorry, but the season will arrive much too fast. Tyson is an offensive nightmare. I watched him for years as a Bull, and last year was probably his worst as far as offense is concerned. I like the guy and he can, when his head is on right, give New Orleans a defensive presence for rebounding and hustle. His intensity oftentimes causes silly fouls. *He was sooooo frustrating that most Chicago fans didn't mind giving him up for a 37 year old and cap room*. What does that tell you?? Anyway, I wish NO a good season, but don't bank too much on Tyson.


A guy by the name of Ben Wallace is the biggest reason for the move....you make it sound like he was given away.....The Bulls would need Chandler in a big way if Ben had not signed!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I feel good with what Tyson will bring us this season, I really don't care much about his offense if he provides good D.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

How well is Tyson playing for NO/OK?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Zuca said:


> How well is Tyson playing for NO/OK?


Haven't done much in the 2 games he's played. Got slightly injured in the last one. 6rbds, 2blks, 3pts in the first game. I'll take note of him on tomorrow. I won't start paying too much attention until the regular season starts.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this is gonna be a fun team to watch. I'll be rooting for you guys (as long as we're not fighting over the same playoff spot)!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Chandler should benefit playing with Paul, he did play with Hinrich and struggled. Maybe a change of scenery is good for him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Chandler should benefit playing with Paul, he did play with Hinrich and struggled. Maybe a change of scenery is good for him.


Well offensivelly, he struggled, like we are getting used to, the first two preseason games.
Then vs Miami, he scored something like 10 points, and 10 points for Mr. Tyson is good.


----------

